# My other pets



## Repti82 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Merlin, Juvi Bearded Dragon*





*Zip, 10 month old Ambilobe/Ambanja Cross Panther Chameleon*




*Barnaby, Adult (rescued) Male Veiled Chameleon*




*Lulu, 6 month old veiled female*




*Xylia, Lulu's sister, same age*




*Inigo, 5 month old veiled male chameleon*




*Prue age unknown (rescued) Pure blood yorkshire terrier*




*Snow, Lutino-whiteface cockatiel, female*




*Shadow, whiteface cockatiel, male*




*Chicken, lutino cockatiel, female*




*PrettyBoy, grey cockatiel, male*




*Fawkes, grey cockatiel, female*


----------



## poison (Aug 1, 2012)

there beautiful. i see we got our self a cham guy


----------



## Repti82 (Aug 1, 2012)

poison said:


> there beautiful. i see we got our self a cham guy



lol. yes you do  my fiance and i love them! we sort of breed them. not on purpose of course. but with chameleons the female will lay eggs regardless so we allow them to breed (only once bc the more they breed in that period the more eggs) and we incubate the eggs. but atm our veiled females are far to young to breed and our mate for zip sadly passed away


----------



## poison (Aug 1, 2012)

R.I.P zips mate . i had a cham but he died a few months back after 6 years


----------



## Repti82 (Aug 1, 2012)

poison said:


> R.I.P zips mate . i had a cham but he died a few months back after 6 years



i'm sorry to hear that  may i ask his name?
what species/local was he?


----------



## poison (Aug 1, 2012)

he never really had a name to tell you the truth lol im not good at naming my animals (most of them have been name less for years lol)

and he was a veiled


----------



## Repti82 (Aug 1, 2012)

poison said:


> he never really had a name to tell you the truth lol im not good at naming my animals (most of them have been name less for years lol)
> 
> and he was a veiled



lol. my brother never named any of his stuff. i have like pet names pick out months in advance lol. already picking tortoise names i like hahaha


----------



## poison (Aug 1, 2012)

lol i named my tort tiny because i thought she was a tiny sulcata for her age but it turns out shes not a sulcata and shes not tiny for her age lol just another reason i hate names if it was up to me i wouldnt have a name lol


----------



## Repti82 (Aug 1, 2012)

poison said:


> lol i named my tort tiny because i thought she was a tiny sulcata for her age but it turns out shes not a sulcata and shes not tiny for her age lol just another reason i hate names if it was up to me i wouldnt have a name lol



lol. thats funny. oh well. at least its not like a kid. you cant mess up a pet name bc you can just change it. when we got our birds snow and fawkes didnt have a name and chicken and shadow were named "mammas" and "Pappas" bc they were a mated pair lol


----------



## poison (Aug 1, 2012)

well i guess im not the only one with bad names lol jk

and my kids aren't getting names lol


----------



## Nixxy (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh man. They are all so handsome and adorable.


----------



## tyguy35 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm was also a Cham guy had to get rid of my collection when I was called awayto the army for a while. Miss them. Great pets to have. Always watching you haha.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 2, 2012)

Do you breed your tiels? We used to breed. I had a lutino and whitefaced pair, really hoping for some whiteface-lutino. Welp, apparently they had some hidden genes in there because they only ever produced wildtype. Oh well, I just had to get my whiteface-lutino from a different breeder  He's definitely a little male, too. Always trying to impress me 

Chams just seem too hard for me. Believe it or not, I'm not much of a reptile person.


----------



## CLMoss (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice group of pets you have. Both the cam & tiels are beautiful. ~C


----------



## Repti82 (Aug 2, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Do you breed your tiels? We used to breed. I had a lutino and whitefaced pair, really hoping for some whiteface-lutino. Welp, apparently they had some hidden genes in there because they only ever produced wildtype. Oh well, I just had to get my whiteface-lutino from a different breeder  He's definitely a little male, too. Always trying to impress me
> 
> Chams just seem too hard for me. Believe it or not, I'm not much of a reptile person.





we currently have 5 eggs (2 from chicken and shadow, and 3 from fawkes and prettyboy) 
not sure if any are fertile tho bc the last 3 chicken laid were not fertile and prettyboy just recently took fawkes as his mate.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 2, 2012)

Repti82 said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Do you breed your tiels? We used to breed. I had a lutino and whitefaced pair, really hoping for some whiteface-lutino. Welp, apparently they had some hidden genes in there because they only ever produced wildtype. Oh well, I just had to get my whiteface-lutino from a different breeder  He's definitely a little male, too. Always trying to impress me
> ...





Is snow out of your whiteface and lutino pair or did you buy her seperately? Nothing uglier than a baby cockatiel, in my opinion, but at the same time, cutest little things, too


----------



## Repti82 (Aug 2, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Is snow out of your whiteface and lutino pair or did you buy her seperately? Nothing uglier than a baby cockatiel, in my opinion, but at the same time, cutest little things, too



we bought Fawkes and Snow together then we bought 6 cockatiels with our friend and she took 3 and we got prettyboy shadow and chicken


----------

